# My Current Foster



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Take a look at this little cutie. This is Omar, he's 8 years old, weighs 5 1/2#s and is such a sweetie. He gets along great with "the others", he's very affectionate and just wants to be near mommy. Someone will get a very nice little boy. If I didn't already have six... well you know! If you're interested, contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Omar looks like such a sweet gentle dog.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I love him! He's sweet!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So you know how much I want to come and scoop him up right? Oh Bella, why must you be such an unwelcoming little Diva to the other fluffs? Sighhhh...  . 

Do you know where this little guy came from or what his life story looked like?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marti-he sounds so sweet. :wub: handsome boy.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

He looks super sweet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a doll. He reminds me of Jodi only smaller.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh he reminds me so much of Miss Bow, precious:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He's adorable. I am sure he will find a forever home soon.


----------

